# 67 gto 3 speed dearborn reverse light switch help.



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

So I am trying to get my reverse lights working. Does anyone have a pic on how the backup switch mounts and connects to the trans? manual trans. Any help would be appreciated. Also what (one) book would be the best to buy with the most repair information both mechanical and electrical?


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Not sure what would be a good book but here are some downloads I've stumbled on from various places.


NameBright - Coming Soon


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

AZTempest said:


> Not sure what would be a good book but here are some downloads I've stumbled on from various places.
> 
> 
> NameBright - Coming Soon
> ...


Nice, Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> View attachment 133545


Is the 3 speed the same? Sorry I did not think it mattered. Mine seems to mount to the bell housing. But when I turn it to get it lit I dont know how the little wire linkage would attach. Thanks. Edit: Or is that the 3 speed?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

that IS a muncie 4speed picture ,,, 3 shift rods ,,, 3 speeds have 2 shift rods
title of picture is below the picture
never seen one on the bellhousing b4???


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry I may have not made myself clear in the above post, but mine is a three speed. mine has always been connected but never worked. I decided to investigate... and it works just not at the correct position. It only lights in the opposite position but then my arm wont work. I wonder if they are supposed to light up in the upper AND lower position? This is the way mine looks when mounted. Could you show me the pic of the three speed? And what book are you getting this info so I can order one?


BLK69JUDGE said:


> that IS a muncie 4speed picture ,,, 3 shift rods ,,, 3 speeds have 2 shift rods
> title of picture is below the picture
> never seen one on the bellhousing b4???


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

dearborn and muncie will be different also
this is a picture of a 3 speed from assembly manual

yours looks like it may have different ears at the bellhousing ?,,, no side cover?
yours access cover is on top?

I may not be able to help.. much more,,,

I am a 4 speed muncie guy ,,, with limited 3 speed knowledge
t-10 m20 21 22 saginaw etc ...
except my 40 chevy coupe w 3 on the tree
and
my 57 chev sedan delivery 3 on the tree but they are early versions
I may have pictures of the other style 3 speed in my other factory parts books

I can look later ... I just came in for lunch,,,


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> dearborn and muncie will be different also
> this is a picture of a 3 speed from assembly manual
> 
> yours looks like it may have different ears at the bellhousing ?,,, no side cover?
> ...


Thanks Blk69Judge, Mine is a 3 speed dearborn... and the backup switch is the front of the levers and bolted to the front of the trans. Maybe someone who also has a dearborn w/ working reverse lights will chime in. I seems that it is installed correctly. I tried other positions. It lights up the lights when I remove the small rod and go 180%.That's why I am wondering if it supposed to light up in two positions. Here are some better pics. I change my thread heading to be more specific. I assumed they were all the same. May have heard the saying "Assumption is the lowest form of knowledge". Thanks Again


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

so
it looks like its in reverse in the picture .... lever and rod pulled back because the shifter knob is forward 
so
reverse and first the light stays on or goes off in nuetral ? then back on ,, does the boomerang on the switch move far enuf to use the other hole ? 
I have an nos gm 3 speed switch forget what it fits ,,,, part number isnt 4 speed but looks like yours...
that switch lever only rocks so far then stops when the small rod is out of it ?

in reverse that lever on the trans is labeled OUT also and I say it wasnt backwards... but it sure LAYS back along ways


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I have to say after looking at this along with all the factory diagrams posted as well as some I have none seem to show any of the backup switches mounted toward the front of the case.
That said "I" would be inclined to remove the switch from the bracket invert the bracket and mount it at the rear of the trans/case. Flip the switch and reconnect the rod in the opposing position. It looks to me this would be in line with how most factory switches are set up and may work? Just a thought.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll try it. Never know.


GTOJUNIOR said:


> I have to say after looking at this along with all the factory diagrams posted as well as some I have none seem to show any of the backup switches mounted toward the front of the case.
> That said "I" would be inclined to remove the switch from the bracket invert the bracket and mount it at the rear of the trans/case. Flip the switch and reconnect the rod in the opposing position. It looks to me this would be in line with how most factory switches are set up and may work? Just a thought.
> View attachment 133576


I'll try it. Never know.


----------



## gtoguy4 (Feb 6, 2015)

RMTZ67 said:


> So I am trying to get my reverse lights working. Does anyone have a pic on how the backup switch mounts and connects to the trans? manual trans. Any help would be appreciated. Also what (one) book would be the best to buy with the most repair information both mechanical and electrical?


I just put a switch under the dash


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

gtoguy4 said:


> I just put a switch under the dash


I guess thats one way to skin a cat. The other is turn one end down some more and drill a new hole


----------

